# Hoffenbrau Octoberfest



## GMK (15/6/06)

Hi All,

I like the above beer and would like an All Grain recipee for it.

Also, happy to look at any other good Octoberfest Recipees that anyone has done.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## hockadays (15/6/06)

me too..


----------



## Jazman (15/6/06)

i download this one ages ago dont know how good its is as per the original brew as to me i dont think the hofbrauhaus fest is to style

Hofbrauhaus Oktoberfestbier

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 18.93 Wort Size (L): 18.93
Total Grain (kg): 5.30
Anticipated OG: 1.06607 Plato: 16.148
Anticipated EBC: 14.3
Anticipated IBU: 18.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 23.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 28.90 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.04327 SG 10.78 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Tinseth
Tinseth Concentration Factor: 1.30

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 0 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.6 0.09 kg. CaraMunich Malt Belgium 275.654 148
74.9 3.97 kg. Pilsener Germany 317.420 3
23.5 1.25 kg. Munich Malt Germany 309.066 16

Potential represented as IOB- HWE ( L / kg ).


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
28.35 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.00 15.1 60 min.
35.44 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Pellet 3.20 3.0 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2308 Munich Lager


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: 
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 0.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 0.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 0.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 0.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 0.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 0.0 ppm

pH: 0.00


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Multi Step

Grain kg: 5.30
Water Qts: 15.19 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 14.37 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.71 - Before Additional Infusions

Acid Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Protein Rest Temp : 50 Time: 25
Intermediate Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Saccharification Rest Temp : 67 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 76 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 76 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 17.91 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.



Notes
-----

Acidify mash water to below 7.2 ph.



Sparge with water of 5.7 ph and 168 
F.


----------



## GMK (15/6/06)

Thanks Jazman...

Anyone else have a killer Octoberfest recipee?


----------



## Barry (16/6/06)

Good Day
I have a recipe at oz.craftbrewer.org/Recipes/ under pale lagers.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (16/6/06)

Ken, there are some recipes here:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...wtopic=7544&hl=

and here:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&hl=oktoberfest

I can attest to the drinkability of Doc's Liver Addiction which was malty! :chug: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## crozdog (16/6/06)

Ken,

Several AG, Extract & partial recipes on beertools

cheers

crozdog


----------

